# Driving other drivers



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Whenever I drive other drivers, I get no tip and a bad rating. I have noticed this from the people who tell me they are also drivers. Many of them also do improper things like change destination in the middle of the trip and pressure me to make an illegal U-turn.

The first night I drove, for my second trip, I got another driver in my car. I told her it was my second trip and she told me how she makes $400 per night easily on friday and saturday nights driving 10pm-4am (which is utter BS). She gave me no tip and a 1 star. I drove her from point A to B, listened to her endless drivel about how great she is at driving, and my car was immaculately clean, since it was my second ride ever and the day before I had the interior and exterior of the vehicle professionally cleaned. Another driver convinced me to allow all 8 of them in my toyota sienna, and they left garbage all over the place. Minimum fare, no tip, gave me a bad rating.

It has been a month and a half of driving and whenever somebody tells me they are also a driver I cringe inside. 

Has anybody else experienced this?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Compounding effect love it


sicky said:


> Whenever I drive other drivers, I get no tip and a bad rating. I have noticed this from the people who tell me they are also drivers. Many of them also do improper things like change destination in the middle of the trip and pressure me to make an illegal U-turn.
> 
> The first night I drove, for my second trip, I got another driver in my car. I told her it was my second trip and she told me how she makes $400 per night easily on friday and saturday nights driving 10pm-4am (which is utter BS). She gave me no tip and a 1 star. I drove her from point A to B, listened to her endless drivel about how great she is at driving, and my car was immaculately clean, since it was my second ride ever and the day before I had the interior and exterior of the vehicle professionally cleaned. Another driver convinced me to allow all 8 of them in my toyota sienna, and they left garbage all over the place. Minimum fare, no tip, gave me a bad rating.
> 
> ...


It's called tasting your own medicine


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

I always tip and always treat my drivers the way I want to be treated! That being said I've never gotten a tip from a driver amd I find them to be a pain in the ass! They typically treat me as if I'm a child and try to direct me the whole ride! I've lived in Chicago for most of my life and have lived on the Northside for 22 years. I had a guy going to 55 east Grand and told me to take Michigan Ave on a Saturday night 3 weeks before Christmas I have no idea what he rated me and couldn't care less as I suspect he won't be around long! Finally if you let people take advantage of you they will! Don't let more people in your car than is legal make them cancel. When people pull that shit with me I make them cancel amd call for a bigger car. The normally say they've done it before to which I reply not with me then they say 3 of us will go with. you and we'll call another car. Nope not gonna happen you'll need 2 cars.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

75drive said:


> I always tip and always treat my drivers the way I want to be treated! That being said I've never gotten a tip from a driver amd I find them to be a pain in the ass! They typically treat me as if I'm a child and try to direct me the whole ride! I've lived in Chicago for most of my life and have lived on the Northside for 22 years. I had a guy going to 55 east Grand and told me to take Michigan Ave on a Saturday night 3 weeks before Christmas I have no idea what he rated me and couldn't care less as I suspect he won't be around long! Finally if you let people take advantage of you they will! Don't let more people in your car than is legal make them cancel. When people pull that shit with me I make them cancel amd call for a bigger car. The normally say they've done it before to which I reply not with me then they say 3 of us will go with. you and we'll call another car. Nope not gonna happen you'll need 2 cars.


I will no longer accept more people then is legal. This was the first and last time and I had only been driving about a week or two when this happened. That group even snuck in a plastic cup with alcohol into my vehicle and left it in a rear cupholder. That driver is an A$$hole!

I have never taken an uber or lyft ride, but when I do, I will certainly tip for good service. I will also rate 5 starts.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

On a slight tangent here regarding tips.....Anybody ever notice that restaurant wait staff almost never tip? What's up with that???


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

sicky said:


> Whenever I drive other drivers, I get no tip and a bad rating. I have noticed this from the people who tell me they are also drivers. Many of them also do improper things like change destination in the middle of the trip and pressure me to make an illegal U-turn.
> 
> The first night I drove, for my second trip, I got another driver in my car. I told her it was my second trip and she told me how she makes $400 per night easily on friday and saturday nights driving 10pm-4am (which is utter BS). She gave me no tip and a 1 star. I drove her from point A to B, listened to her endless drivel about how great she is at driving, and my car was immaculately clean, since it was my second ride ever and the day before I had the interior and exterior of the vehicle professionally cleaned. Another driver convinced me to allow all 8 of them in my toyota sienna, and they left garbage all over the place. Minimum fare, no tip, gave me a bad rating.
> 
> ...


They sound like just any other aweful passengers therefore they should get 1*, since they know they are such aweful passengers they might as well give you 1*


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

sicky said:


> I will no longer accept more people then is legal. This was the first and last time and I had only been driving about a week or two when this happened. That group even snuck in a plastic cup with alcohol into my vehicle and left it in a rear cupholder. That driver is an A$$hole!
> 
> I have never taken an uber or lyft ride, but when I do, I will certainly tip for good service. I will also rate 5 starts.


I get it and when I started driving I also let people walk on me not certain why because I've never let that happen but I guess it is part of being new and learning. I always an polite and provide a good service I just wrong tolerate people's shit and my rating is still 4.86. Best of luck to you!


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> On a slight tangent here regarding tips.....Anybody ever notice that restaurant wait staff almost never tip? What's up with that???


I've noticed and I can't tell you how many times I've listened to their Bullshit about how people are cheap and don't tip or that their tables camp out which costs them money only to be stiffed by them! I picked up two girls early Sunday morning that worked in the bars and overheard the one girl say she made $500 that night and she didn't tip! I've started leaving a note at restaurants saying thanks for the great service! I normally tip 20 to 25% but can only afford 10% because I drive for Uber and servers don't tip!


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

75drive said:


> I normally tip 20 to 25% but can only afford 10% because I drive for Uber and servers don't tip!


::cringe:: Great... guess none of us will be getting tips from any of the employees at the restaurant(s) that you left that note at.

Please stop. There are plenty of service employees that tip... and there is no need to antagonize large groups of people for the actions of a few.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

People that identify as bartenders tip me when I drive lyft, but not Uber. It's really just Uber's telling everybody that tip is built into the price or isn't required


----------

